# Civl Service List Certification



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey guys Im writing in regards of a certification question. The town I reside in and work as a special for will be calling for a certification sometime over the summer. I believe they will be hiring 3 police officers. In regards to the 2n+1 rule will they recieve a certification list of 7 names or the top 7 scores?. What Im wondering is right now I am number 12 on the list, but with all the ties I am within the top 7 scorers. Will the certification contain the top 7 scores for the 3 positions?


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

what exactly is the 2n+1 rule if i may ask? Is "n" the number of FT's being hired? 

I'm kinda wondering the same as 7MPOC...i think 3 FT's are being converted from Specials to FT's...I finished 10th in the town of Raynham for the civil service aka civil circus and I put residency preference on there...not sure if thats with or w/o res preference...would I maybe be bumped up since I put res pref on there? I'm hoping that it maybe bumps me up and I can hopefully get a job on the dept as a Special or FT...


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

2n+1 is the formula used to calculate how many candidates will get cards, with 'n' being the number of available positions.

If there are ties, everyone within the score range should get a card. Check some other threads in this forum for more in-depth discussions about it. Many of the commonly asked questions have already been covered on here.

Danman, if you are #10 on the list, that is most likely WITH your residency preference. You do not "move up" after the list comes out; they apply your preference as soon as the list is certified. Check HRD's website and it should list where you are a resident and where you are not.

-Mike


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

hmm this is interesting...when I first checked my standings several months ago, I was ranked 10th...now all of a sudden I'm ranked 11th...not quite sure why I dropped :? 

just put in my app for a Special at Raynham PD...hopefully that'll go through and I can somehow get my foot in the door


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Dan, someone must have switched their name to your list, and is ranked higher. My name has moved a few spots on several lists. It only matters when a town calls for a list... anyone who was on the list before, or adds their name after, does not get a card.

-Mike


----------



## mikejg114 (Jun 17, 2003)

danman
a little off the topic but i was just wondering if you know if raynham is still hiring specials and where you got the application. thanks


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Danman1116 said:


> hmm this is interesting...when I first checked my standings several months ago, I was ranked 10th...now all of a sudden I'm ranked 11th...not quite sure why I dropped :?


Someone may have also been recently given veterans preference. On the last test I was 3rd on the list, then went to 5th after two names below mine originally were moved up to #1 and #2 after they were given veterans preference.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

mikejg114 said:


> danman
> a little off the topic but i was just wondering if you know if raynham is still hiring specials and where you got the application. thanks


to be honest, I'm not too sure...Right now they just took the 3 specials and made them FT...but I dunno if its a perm FT or just a temp FT...so that may mean that they got openings...I just put my application in last week

what you need to do is go to the town office right next to the PD and tell them that you want to put an app in for a special and then it goes before the selectmen...i think the town meetings only meet once a month and they just had a meeting last thursday so you got some time before the next one...good luck


----------



## mikejg114 (Jun 17, 2003)

danman
thanks for the help, let me know if you hear anything from them


----------

